# Scammers "salute" on Words With Friends 2



## Medusa (Aug 8, 2022)

I play WWF2 and frequenlty get invited to games by scammers.  Sometimes I amuse myself by messing with them and others I simply decline or block.  They are easy enough to spot.  

Twice now though, a scammer has said something scammy to me and followed with the word, "Alaye."  Both times, I've asked what it means; the first time the scammer ignored the question in favor of peppering me with personal questions as they do and which I, of course, never answer - unless I'm in the mood to pretend to be Blanche from, _The Golden Girls_.  The second one tried to brush it off, by saying "Sorry about that," and moving on with scam-talk, but I pressed him. And pressed him some more.  He was _very _evasive.

I was also on video with my boyfriend at the time and reading the conversation to him. (We were hanging out, not doing much and it was amusing). He looked up the word and it turns out it's an African-based sort of salute from scammer to scammer.  Bascially, "Are you a scammer too?" It means other things, but in this context that is what my boyfriend picked up, which explains why they are so evasive about it when I ask what it means.

So... little tip for you.

Next time, if I don't simply decline, maybe I'll trying saying, "Alaye" first and see what info. comes back.
It's a weird world.  :/


----------



## Medusa (Aug 8, 2022)

So, I've just tried the "Alaye" word on two scammers that happened to approach me within minutes of each other.  

They both reacted immeditately; one by blocking me and the other by declining the game. (I can't figure out how scammers are declining rather than resigning once a game has started.) 

Point is, it had an immediate effect on both of them.  Poof.  LOL


----------

